# Hello from Vancouver, Canada!



## torrilama (Jun 18, 2005)

edit


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello!! Welcome!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! It sounds as if you have a friendly cat. That's such a joy!  Welcome!


----------



## torrilama (Jun 18, 2005)

edit


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. Bless you for adopting an older cat. We look forward to seeing pictures of the new addition to your life! Is this your first cat?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yay more Canadians!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm happy to hear she's adapting well and the bear pose sounds so cute. I love when my cats stand up on their back legs. Post pictures soon and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Your cat sounds like a really sweetie.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

howdy neighbor!!!

your just across the water from me. im in Victoria.

Welcome to the forum! its a great place to be


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

ongrats & welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

Hellohello,
I am also new, also from vancouver, and also have recent (although temporary) furry additions to my household. A couple days ago i agreed to foster a stray mama cat and six (!) newborn kittens for VOKRA (vancouver orphan kitten rescue) until they are old enough to go home (most of them are polydactyl - so cute). Suggestions for kitten names welcome...  
I really only have one cat, Fantasia (calico), who lives with my parents in the country since she's too old to break the indoor/outdoor habit and it's not safe enough here for her to go out. She totally owns my heart though so i can't get another cat for keeps...she's the jealous type. 
Anyway, just thought i would say 'hello',
fiona


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome neighbour!  Nice to see another Vancouverite.


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello!  

Another Vancouverite here to say hello and welcome!

My two sweethearts picked me up at the richmond petcetera and the coquitlam SPCA branch


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow, i didn't realise there were so many people from van city here. I'm getting homesick, lol - only one more month until we go back!

and welcome, torrilama! I'm glad to hear your cat is adjusting well!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Your cat sounds like a great kitty!


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Wonderful that you and the girl get a long so well. Hope she doesn't keep going under the bed all the time though!!

Icklemiss : I am from Ontario as well.. Currently Thunder bay but hometown is Lindsay and we are moving to North bay come the fall!!!! Glad to see other ontarians here!!!!

kagesmommy


----------



## CayceV (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome! All your cats sound lovely.

....I'm from the Vancouver area, too.


----------

